# Bow-Legged Bear



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Received a tin of this dating from 12/20/04 in a little trade. 
C&D describes this blend as a "full English blend with Virginias, Turkish, Latakia, Burley & Perique. Stoved, pressed, and sliced as crumble cake."
I have to say I really like this smooth and complex blend. Starting off the bowl I get mostly sharp VAs and Perique, but the Latkia kicks in quickly and mellows things out a bit. THe smokiness from the Latkia gradually fades and I start to detect the subtleties of the Orientals. The Burley in the blend seems to meld all the elements together by the end of the bowl resulting in a mellow, earthy and complex medium bodied English smoke. Very easy burning for a crumble cake only requiring a couple of relights . This one is a wiiner for C&D in my book...............highly reccomended!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Convincing dude. The stupid name won't keep me away from this blend any longer :tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a heads-up. This blend kicked me in the nuggets with the nic. That was awhile ago but I can still remember the ride!!


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's my review of Bow-legged Bear.

0.0 - 2.0 = poor/inferior quality
2.1 - 2.9 = fair
3.0 - 3.5 = good
3.6 - 4.5 = excellent
4.6 - 5.0 = superior
1) *Aesthetics:* Love the way a cake looks, and this is jet black except for a few lighter brown flakes. 
Score for aesthetics: 4.3

2) *Pre-light Construction:* I like my tobaccos a little on the drier side, this is perfect right out of the tin. I find it easy to rub out into a rough cut tobacco that packs easily. A pre-light sniff of this is rich in Latakia but there is also a light hint of sweetness and raisins. This veritably scream out - smoke me!
Score for Pre-light construction:4.7

3) *Post-light Construction/How it smoked:* I found this to burn very well, keeping nice and cool to the bottom of the bowl. Never burped a gurgle. 
Score for post-light construction:4.4

4) *Flavor and strength:* This isn't completely like I expected. From the tin, I figured the Latakia would blow me away, it doesn't, it is present throughout the smoke, but not overpowering. There is a wonderful sweetness here with hints of spice, nuts, and prune. The Turkish does really appear to stand out, but I am sure that without it, it would be an entirely different smoke. I found this to be complex and tasty, one of my favorites.
Score for flavor and strength:4.6

5) *Aftertaste/Finish:* This finished nicely, with sweet smokiness and the hint of prunes. 
Score for aftertaste:3.6

6) *Aroma:* Again, this is a blend showcasing Latakia. I personally love the smell! What was interesting is that the sweetness of the perique and the nuttiness of the burly also make their presence known, making this a bit more pleasant for the non-smoker. I like it too.
Score for aroma:3.9

7) *General Comments:* I like this one, very tasty. It is a great blend when you want some Latakia and want something sweet and spicy


----------

